# Roxio Easy CD DVD Creator 6 program not showing in Add/Remove



## dmgriff33 (Jun 5, 2007)

Need to remove Roxio Easy CD/DVD Creator 6 from my computer (clean uninstall) but it does not show up in the control panel Add/Remove programs. It is creating driver corruption which does not let the program recognize that I do have a CD-RW recording device installed and I can't burn. The computer does see the drive, I can play music, install programs but can't burn anything as Roxio does not see any recorder. The drive is iomega Zip 12x10x32. I did switch the drive to another computer and also hooked up a different drive to the computer in question and everything checked out OK. I still had the no recorder detected problem with the different drive. Got a BSOD with message that driver Cdr4_2K.sys could be at fault. Driver unloaded without cancelling pending operations (Stop error) . Did get rid of the BSOD and the fault driver without reformatting. Roxio support is of no help in resolving my problem of doing a clean uninstall of Roxio Easy Creator 6. Thanks for any help in letting me know how to uninstall a program that does not show up in Add/Remove Programs and does not have an uninstall feature.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

look in it's program folder for a uninstall icon


----------



## dmgriff33 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks for your reply.

Found no uninstall in the program files for Roxio 6. Did a search for files and folders also for Roxio 6. Found several folders but could not delete them either. I think I have disabled Roxio 6 but still finding remnants around and would like to get rid of them just in case there is still something, somewhere that would cause a corruption again. I installed another program for burning and it is working.

When any installed programs do not show in the control panel under Remove Programs, is there a way to get them to show ?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

in add and remove at the top above the listed programs you will see something like add ms components see if it is listed in there at all


----------



## dmgriff33 (Jun 5, 2007)

Nothing listed for Roxio. Thanks DAI for your suggestions. I will write them down and have a look the next time I have problem of installed programs NOT showing in Add/Remove in control panel. Just wish I could find out WHY some programs that are installed do not show in Add/Remove. Have a great day.


----------

